# Bay Area CX Trails



## Doh (May 6, 2005)

Is there any trail for CX or road bike around the bay area? Particularly around San Jose


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Doh said:


> Is there any trail for CX or road bike around the bay area? Particularly around San Jose


90% of the trails in the Bay Area could be ridden on a CX bike, and basically all the legal ones are CX'able. Dunno about San Jose, but Morgan Hill and Santa Cruz both have lots of CX'able mtn bike trails.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Doh said:


> Is there any trail for CX or road bike around the bay area? Particularly around San Jose


Try www.openspace.org. Most of the trails around Skyline fairly non-technical, especially the fire roads. The only real tough stuff is in El Corte de Madera (though they have tamed that down a lot in recent years).


----------

